# 06 Altima S Exhaust, Fog Lights, and more



## Pengu (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi, I'm new to site and was told to come here to ask some questions about Nissan cars. I have a few that are most likely very easy to answer.

1st Question : How do I go about getting fog lights put onto my car I have the cutouts but nothing else.

2nd Question : My second question is would replacing the back bumper with a 3.5 Models and putting dual exhaust work easily or is there a lot to it ?


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Pengu said:


> Hi, I'm new to site and was told to come here to ask some questions about Nissan cars. I have a few that are most likely very easy to answer.
> 
> 1st Question : How do I go about getting fog lights put onto my car I have the cutouts but nothing else.
> 
> 2nd Question : My second question is would replacing the back bumper with a 3.5 Models and putting dual exhaust work easily or is there a lot to it ?


1)You'll need the switch for the steering column, and the hardware of the lights. Also you'll need to put a fuse in the location required. Finally you'll need to go to a dealership to have them reprogram the BCM to tell the system they are there.

2)Yes you can.


----------



## Pengu (Feb 2, 2010)

Thanks any idea for prices about the 1st question? Also how would I go about replacing my chrome window trim to black ?


----------

